# "Le fichier sélectionné n'est pas inscriptible"



## Philippe 1 (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Hier soir, j'ai voulu scanner quelques documents, d'habitude, j'utilise "Aperçu", mais là, après avoir sélectionné la partie à scanner de mon document, Aperçu me signalait que "Le fichier sélectionné n'est pas inscriptible".
J'ai donc utilisé "Transfert d'images" et là nickel, pas de problème.
J'ai fais un essai avec "Aperçu" ce soir et toujours la même chose... Je ne vois pas pourquoi cela aurait changé.
Si quelqu'un à une idée


----------



## flotow (15 Août 2012)

Tu a vérifié que le répertoire de destination existe dans le volet droit ?


----------



## Philippe 1 (16 Août 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu a vérifié que le répertoire de destination existe dans le volet droit ?


En effet, je n'ai pas "numériser vers" à droite.
Mais d'où vient le problème?
Bravo pour ta perspicacité...


----------



## ropers (17 Août 2012)

Effectivement, le problème semble survenir à l'arrivée de Moutain Lion.

Deux manips :
- supprimer ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.Preview
- Effacer les fichiers récents de l'aperçu, puis relancer.

Bonne chance !


----------



## Philippe 1 (18 Août 2012)

J'ai bien supprimé le dossier "com.apple.Preview" et effacé les fichier récents dans Aperçu".
et après avoir relancé le Finder je fais un essai et ça fonctionne, je peux de nouveau numériser avec Aperçu.
Merci beaucoup pour l'astuce.
Je remarque aussi que je n'ai toujours pas le choix de la destination dans Aperçu, celui-ci m'est demandé dans l'enregistrement du document.
Merci encore.


----------



## Gag (2 Février 2022)

Bonsoir @ropers,
J'ai le même problème, mais je scanne d'après les Prérérences Système : Imprimante & Scanner.
Symptôme identique : la preview fonctionne, mais que je clique sur "Numériser ça me dit "Le fichier sélectionné n'est pas inscriptible" (première fois que ça m'arrive !).

Du coup, je suis passé par Aperçu (je ne connaissais pas cette fonction), et ça marche.
Donc problème "résolu", mais j'aimerais quand-même pouvoir utiliser la méthode précédente : )

Une idée d'un fichier à supprimer ?
Merci d'avance !


----------

